# Best use for Ikea furniture (2 year old dresser)



## Don1962 (Dec 11, 2013)

Just for fun


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Before I opened the thread I was resisting the urge to say firewood.:laughing:


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

man... that skinned MDF is good as any for some painted furniture or jigs, or whatever else.


----------



## tinstar (Mar 5, 2014)

It makes a pretty blue flame too.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

They also make good shooting targets. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using woodworkingtalk.com mobile app


----------



## Don1962 (Dec 11, 2013)

Never thought about using it for jigs. Good idea for any others the family may need replaced with something I make for them.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Very True!!


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

+1 on using old MDF panels for jigs. Burning them no doubt releases horrible toxins.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I've seen a lot of cabinets here in the States in million dollar homes that wouldn't hold a candle to Ikea. Builders in Europe don't understand why we in the states build a house only expecting it to last 40 years. 

Al


----------



## 2lim (Aug 30, 2009)

I am glad that someone else feels that way AL. I recently installed 14' of uppers(the cheapest ones that ikea has) for someone as hallway storage. They needed something that looked simple and clean. I have never used Ikea cabinets before, and I was amazed. The precision, fit, and finish, was actually incredibly good, considerring I paid something like 30$/lin/ft of cabinets. Yes they are made of particle core, mdf, etc., but even high end shops around here are using all of those materials in all of their cabinets too!

Didn't mean to hi-jack, but figured I would throw it out there.

To the OP: No judgement here, I have burned my fair share of old furniture too. Sometimes it is quite gratifying to see the old go up in smoke, as you put a shiny new heirloom quality piece in it's place!

Simon


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Ikea is a Swedish company. In a country where there are no Kmarts, Walmarts, Home Depot and lowes. Its not in their mind set to have such stores. They do have the correct outlook on value. They don't play mind games with themselves, if the price is cheaper they know the product is also. Their fit and finish are better or as good as most. 

Al


----------

